# Will a 16.5 Trek Naviator 2 WSD fit my wife?



## scbackpacker (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm looking at a Trek Navigator 2.0 16.5 WSD for my wife to ride. She needs to sit straight up on the bike becuase of her back. My wife has an inseam of 27 1/2" and is 
5'3" tall. I found a really good deal on the bike and wanted an idea if it would fit before making the ride up to look at it. 
Ohh this is my 1st post and glad to be here, 
Started riding a couple months ago because of my heath watching what I eat. Dropped 30 lbs. so far and loving the swamp rabbit trail and the back roads of Greenville and Easley SC.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

scbackpacker said:


> I'm looking at a Trek Navigator 2.0 16.5 WSD for my wife to ride. She needs to sit straight up on the bike becuase of her back. My wife has an inseam of 27 1/2" and is
> 5'3" tall. I found a really good deal on the bike and wanted an idea if it would fit before making the ride up to look at it.
> Ohh this is my 1st post and glad to be here,
> Started riding a couple months ago because of my heath watching what I eat. Dropped 30 lbs. so far and loving the swamp rabbit trail and the back roads of Greenville and Easley SC.


Congrats on the weight loss and on getting into riding. It is addictive. The best thing you can do is look at the measurements given by Trek if you want to avoid the drive Trek Bicycle

Otherwise, have your wife go with you and check out the bike.


----------



## scbackpacker (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks QED. We hope to ride up Monday afternoon and look at the bike. I love that area of North Carolina and if time allows may go see a play at Flat Rock play house. We need to get away from the house for a little while anyway.

(Ladies I'm sorry about posting in this area. I should have looked and posted in the beginners area).


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

scbackpacker said:


> Thanks QED. We hope to ride up Monday afternoon and look at the bike. I love that area of North Carolina and if time allows may go see a play at Flat Rock play house. We need to get away from the house for a little while anyway.
> 
> (Ladies I'm sorry about posting in this area. I should have looked and posted in the beginners area).


Have fun. I am jealous you get to go to NC.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Why not make a date of it and take her to the bike shop to have her try out bikes.


----------



## scbackpacker (Aug 10, 2012)

lol that's exactly what I told her this morning after I got home from work. We're going to run by the bike store before we head to NC.


----------



## scbackpacker (Aug 10, 2012)

Well we went to the bike store and the salesman looked at my wife and we walked to the Navigators. Got to the 13.3" salesman said this is to small. Past the 19"..this is to big... on to the 16.5. Saleman pulled the bike out and said this is just right. The salesman was a real character..lol. Anyway he told us about the bike and showed us some of the other women's sized bikes. We told him about the bike for sale in NC. Told us was a really good deal on an almost new bike. Well I got my trip to the mountains, low clouds hanging over the tops of the montains mist forming in the valleys. Wild life going about getting ready the night. Yeah I saw all this going 70 mph on the interstate. The bike is like it came off the show room and is on our front porch right now. Thanks for the advice. Happy riding .


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

scbackpacker said:


> Well we went to the bike store and the salesman looked at my wife and we walked to the Navigators. Got to the 13.3" salesman said this is to small. Past the 19"..this is to big... on to the 16.5. Saleman pulled the bike out and said this is just right. The salesman was a real character..lol. Anyway he told us about the bike and showed us some of the other women's sized bikes. We told him about the bike for sale in NC. Told us was a really good deal on an almost new bike. Well I got my trip to the mountains, low clouds hanging over the tops of the montains mist forming in the valleys. Wild life going about getting ready the night. Yeah I saw all this going 70 mph on the interstate. The bike is like it came off the show room and is on our front porch right now. Thanks for the advice. Happy riding .


Fantastic! Enjoy the bike. I lived in NC for 25 years. Great place, great people. Thanks for the description. I can see it in my mind's eye.


----------



## scbackpacker (Aug 10, 2012)

Wanted to let everyone know that she loves her bike.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

scbackpacker said:


> Wanted to let everyone know that she loves her bike.


Excellent!


----------

